
Foreigners in Japan are evil … at least what Tokyo Shinjuku ward belives - teddyh
https://www.preining.info/blog/2016/05/foreigners-in-japan-are-evil/
======
krapp
The part where they feel the need to point out that shoplifting is a crime is
a bit condescending, but if a polite pamphlet is the worse form of
discrimination you're facing in Japan then you should probably not complain.

~~~
jlgray
You would think that, but I did study abroad years ago in japan, and some guys
got deported for shoplifting. Another guy I knew there also had a very liberal
attitude toward property ownership (as in, if it wasn't locked up, the
original owners must not care about it), but never got caught.

------
jlgray
This is downright friendly. TL;DR: Here are basic norms, laws, and some common
scams, please be aware.

